# Game Thread: Saturday February 26th at Dallas Mavericks



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Going to be a good game.

<center>







*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (42-13) vs. Dallas Mavericks (34-16)
Dallas Mavericks Arena, Thursday February 26th, 2005

Previous Meetings:* 

http://www.nba.com/games/20041116/PHODAL/boxscore.html 

http://www.nba.com/games/20050217/DALPHO/boxscore.html 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*






























































Howard and Finley must not beat us. Thats all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

We got Quis back too...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> We got Quis back too...


Oh Thanks for the heads up. Is Stack back too?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Is Dampier playing?

Booth, Henderson are gone.

Hopefully Nash is playing, itsokay to rest against non-playoff teams.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Will KVH play? I am excited how he will do as a Mav... No season without any Mark Cuban trading deadline trades...

My prediction:
Suns 110
-
Mavs 108


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

The Mavs are so hot right now...KVH just makes them more powerful...but i'm going to be optimistic...

Suns 122
Mavs 119


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im confused. Whos going to start at Center for the Mavs now that Damp is out, Henderson is gone, and Booth is gone??? DJ Mbenja??


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nash's status up in the air 

Please get better, but if you don't I want to see how good we can do without you.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

dirk starts at center right now, at least he did against the kings last night
so the starting lineup is probably...
J Terry, Finley, Howard, KVH or Quis, Dirk


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> dirk starts at center right now, at least he did against the kings last night
> so the starting lineup is probably...
> J Terry, Finley, Howard, KVH or Quis, Dirk


Wow small lineup like us. But we are quicker and athletic. 
:yes: 
They really need a backup big man. Thats going to hurt them.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

who are they gonna have guard amare? dirk? van horn? he should own those guys.

but w/o nash we won't win this one. seems all the games we play dallas one team or both has a number of key injuries.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks game thread


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This Mavericks homer boy game preview :laugh: 

http://nba.com/mavericks/matchup/English_Previews.html


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Game time decision for Nash 



> Nash to make game-time decision on hamstring
> Guard misses practice, works out on his own
> 
> David Vest
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im watching this game. My friend has league pass. Q is on fire, Amare is owning Benga and Mccarty knocked down 2 threes. Barbosa is doing junk, JJ is doing a good job operating the point. More to come later.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Im watching this game. My friend has league pass. Q is on fire, Amare is owning Benga and Mccarty knocked down 2 threes. Barbosa is doing junk, JJ is doing a good job operating the point. More to come later.


Lucky. I'm listening on ktar, it's 38-31 after 1. We shot 60% and 5-10 for 3 they said. I dont expect the great shooting to keep up tho.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn some really stupid mistakes by the Suns. Q is 0-4 from the FT line, Amare is going off, and no one else is doing nothing much. Joe is okay, Barbosa is ok, and the Mavs are shooting a damn 73% FG. Damn seems like everything they throw up is going in. Were down at the half, but we can keep it close w/o Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Damn some really stupid mistakes by the Suns. Q is 0-4 from the FT line, Amare is going off, and no one else is doing nothing much. Joe is okay, Barbosa is ok, and the Mavs are shooting a damn 73% FG. Damn seems like everything they throw up is going in. Were down at the half, but we can keep it close w/o Nash.



Yeah, Turnovers are killing us. It's now 92-87 dallas up with 4 mins or less. We may not be as thin as people think if we're keeping it close. Guys like Jackson, Barbosa, and Mccarty just need to step up and play. Everyone thinks without Nash we're lost.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

End of 3 we are down by 2. 97-95...without Nash. Pretty good job. Marion is doing well, so is Q. Seems like everytime somehas the lead, the other team always comes back and catches up. The game is seesawing back and forward. Hunter hasn't played very much, we need to work him in there. Mccarty is lost out there. Jackson hasn't done much but has played good D.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

we WIN!!!!! amazing. Joe Johnson hits a J over Van horn with 4.7 left to go, then the Mavs come down, give it to Dirk and Marion blocks it. NICE GAME!!! Without Nash we beat one of the hottest teams in the NBA. :biggrin:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> we WIN!!!!! amazing. Joe Johnson hits a J over Van horn with 4.7 left to go, then the Mavs come down, give it to Dirk and Marion blocks it. NICE GAME!!! Without Nash we beat one of the hottest teams in the NBA. :biggrin:


that wasn't a block and you know it. Dirk was fouled. There is no way you can convince me dirk is going to miss a dunk attempt with the ball coming out of his hand and the ball just hits the rim. He got hit on the arm. But I can't really complain because we got the "W" against the kings where damp goaltended.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, what a game, what a win....and also without Nash. So, he's not EVERYTHING as people think. We won 2 in a row w/o him now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> that wasn't a block and you know it. Dirk was fouled. There is no way you can convince me dirk is going to miss a dunk attempt with the ball coming out of his hand and the ball just hits the rim. He got hit on the arm. But I can't really complain because we got the "W" against the kings where damp goaltended.



If it was a foul, oh well. They didn't call it. It was your home court too. And you're right about the Kings game.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Wow, what a game, what a win....and also without Nash. So, he's not EVERYTHING as people think. We won 2 in a row w/o him now.



word then when you lose 5 or 6 games without him he's the mvp. make up your mind. can't straddle the fence


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> word then when you lose 5 or 6 games without him he's the mvp. make up your mind. can't straddle the fence



Yeah, and if he didnt get hurt, we may still be in single digit losses cuz then he wouldnt had to recover from the injury and come back and get adjusted. It woulda never happened the same way. Dominoe effect.

And I never said he should be MVP. I've said he should be considered at the top. I was just posting to the people who say he makes the team go. Besides, some of the forum members are confused and think it's a joke if Nash is even considered an MVP candidate, why don't they all choose a side on the fence?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mff4l said:


> that wasn't a block and you know it. Dirk was fouled. There is no way you can convince me dirk is going to miss a dunk attempt with the ball coming out of his hand and the ball just hits the rim. He got hit on the arm. But I can't really complain because we got the "W" against the kings where damp goaltended.


Nah I watched it on Fastbreak again, and even Mark Jackson said it was a good play. It was a good play. We didn't have Nash too and if your complaining about that one play, it is the Mavs fault for letting it come down to that play. It shouldn't have been down to that one play because they were up 7 with a minute and a half to go and lost. 

And you know for sure Nash is an MVP candidate. :yes:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Key block by Marion gets win *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember, Dampier and Stack were both out


OT: Kekai, its your pick


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Also remember Nash was out :wink: 



> Suns Forward Shawn Marion
> On the controversial final play of the game:
> Keith Van Horn set a screen, so Dirk (Nowtizki) had a step on me. He went up with it so fast and I was able to swipe it out of his hands. I hit the ball, I didn’t foul him. They showed three angles on TV and it was all ball from behind. I didn’t touch him, so they couldn’t call a foul. He went up, lost the ball and hit the rim with his hands and part of the ball. I got the rebound and after I straddled the baseline, I made the save to Joe (Johnson). Van Horn set a great screen and I was able to recover quick enough to get the block. I saw the screen coming, so I had to do whatever I could to get back and recover.
> 
> ...


OT: and I picked already

Look at this stupid people...

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/matchup/postgame_quotes_022605_vs_suns.html

The last quote it says from Suns Center Brad Miller :laugh:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Great win with Nash out! Amare, JJ and Q stepped up big! 
but marion saved us the game without him, Nowitzki would have dunked and we would have lost by one!


----------

